# 200e Citica to a 200e7 chronarch



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a question for y'all. I know many parts are interchangeable through curados and chronarchs. My question is can I make this old tired 200e Citica a chronarch 200e7? I have changed the spool bearings to ceramics, dropped in a bnt3910 roller clutch bearing and added carbontex drag washers. My question is if I can swap my 3953 pinion gear with a 3923 pinion gear and my 3951 main gear for a 3914?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can swap the gear sets, but you will need the drag washer and key washer as well.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Reel*

Thanks for the reply Bantam, I thought about swapping the drag and key washers but from what I saw the part numbers are the same. Am I wrong? Or did they change something recently?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You are correct. I thought we changed the parts but they are the same part number.


----------



## stewpadasso (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Bantam, how come the main gear/pinion part numbers between a ci200e and a ch200e6 are different. We tried to convert a ci 200e to any of the other gear ratios on the cu200e and ch 200e reels but could not get the proper meshing of pinion and main gear. It appears that there might be some frame differences bewtween those.
Perrry/ Tackle Box


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

stewpadasso said:


> Hey Bantam, how come the main gear/pinion part numbers between a ci200e and a ch200e6 are different. We tried to convert a ci 200e to any of the other gear ratios on the cu200e and ch 200e reels but could not get the proper meshing of pinion and main gear. It appears that there might be some frame differences bewtween those.
> Perrry/ Tackle Box


Main and pinion gears are matched sets. As long as you have the main and pinion from a matched set of one ratio, it will fit and mesh just fine to swap from a citica to a curado and now to the chronarch E reels. You will also need to change the drag washers and top plate to have the ones that fit your main gear.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Chronarch E has a 6.5:1 gear ratio instead of 6.2:1. This is why they have different part numbers. You need to make sure you have the correct main and pinion gear matched up. You simply cannot swap just the main, or just the pinion.


----------



## stewpadasso (Nov 8, 2011)

We were using the matched sets and still there was a problem. I would like to hear from someone that has made a gear ratio change on a ci200e with no issues.
Thanks

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

My word is not good enough? It is possible one of the gears has been damaged, or you received the wrong part.


----------



## stewpadasso (Nov 8, 2011)

Of course your word is good enough! U know where we get the parts.  Might be mixed up, but i'll double check again.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you use grease ont he main gear? Check the yoke and make sure it is not damaged. Also check to make sure its not the assist stopper pawl causing the poor feel.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Conversion*

I had no problems switched to the gears I stated used bocas on spools used carbontex drag washers and also installed the drive shaft bearing. It did feel weird before the drive shaft bearing install. You're problem may lay with that bushing throw away the plastic and get a bearing (bnt0031).


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Reel*

I also added the roller clutch bearing and inner tube if that makes a difference bnt4225&4224.


----------

